# Miss Bonnie's Honey Oatmeal Bread



## TamiJoyFarm (Oct 18, 2012)

I made Miss Bonnie's Honey Oatmeal Bread yesterday which was a featured recipe in this month's Mother Earth News magazine and wanted to let everyone know it is a great recipe!! The recipe was courtesy of GrainMaker. I ground my own wheat and used Old Fashioned Oatmeal instead of quick oats. I also added oat flour and a bit of unbleached white flour. If you want the recipe let me know. I got four loaves instead of three.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

TamiJoyFarm said:


> I made Miss Bonnie's Honey Oatmeal Bread yesterday which was a featured recipe in this month's Mother Earth News magazine and wanted to let everyone know it is a great recipe!! The recipe was courtesy of GrainMaker. I ground my own wheat and used Old Fashioned Oatmeal instead of quick oats. I also added oat flour and a bit of unbleached white flour. If you want the recipe let me know. I got four loaves instead of three.


Any chance you could share the recipe? I have tried searching the Mother Earth News website and elsewhere but I can't find it. Thanks, Mary.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Please share.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I just went to the GrainMaker site, and the recipe is there, along with several others. Notice it calls for dough enhancer, and she also has her own recipe for that. Hope this helps. 

http://www.grainmaker.com/recipes/


----------

